# Cheap Rat and mouse food?



## Evil Elvis (Feb 10, 2009)

Im currently feeding my mice Essex dog breeders complete dog food, which from Makros is £6.95 for 15kg. 

I used have a mate who sold pallets of split dog foods sacks and the rats got a huge variety of different stuff very cheaply, I literally bought it by the ton! Unfortunately hes in one of her majestys hotels ...hmmmm:whistling2:

Does anyone know anyone who does split bags or knows of a cheaper food, the makro one works out 46p a kilo, ther lidls dry dog used to be the cheapest but thats now 79p kilo!!!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Dog food isn't really a good idea for rats, I use pellet free rabbit food mixed with some other bits and bats (a bit of dry dog food, cereals, seeds, mealworms, etc). To keep it cheaper some breeders use just pellet free rabbit food but give more protein rich food as extras over winter. Dog food is just too high protein for them, not sure about mice but I feed the mice the same as the rats here.


----------



## Evil Elvis (Feb 10, 2009)

Ive kept rats on dog food for years, with good results, its just getting very expensive!


----------



## Evil Elvis (Feb 10, 2009)

> but give more protein rich food as extras over winter. Dog food is just too high protein for them,


Did you not just contadict yourself a little?:blush:


----------

